# Partysound für bis zu 900€



## Thommmy (28. Dezember 2011)

*Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Hi,

nach intensiven Lesen hier im Forum habe ich mich nun endlich auch hier angemeldet.

Mein "Problem" unterscheidet sich von dem in anderen Threads aufkommenden Problemen ein wenig. Deshalb habe ich mich entschieden einen eigenen aufzumachen.

Also: Ich suche ein Soundsystem, das meinen 25qm Raum ausreichend beschallt. Ich bin noch Schüler und liebe Musik über alles. Letzteres muss aber wahrscheinlich ein bisschen spezifiziert werden, denn meine Liebe zur Musik unterscheidet sich von der anderer aus diesem Forum doch sehr. So viel konnte ich den schon bestehenden Threads hier auf jeden Fall schonmal entnehmen 
Es ist so, dass ich mir den ganzen Tag (solange ich zuhause bin), Musik anhöre. Es ist weder Musik, wobei die Gitarre den Bass übernimmt, noch Musik, bei der mir wichtig ist, auf welcher Seite der Bühne der Sänger steht.
Mein Herz gehört der Partymusik. Wenn ich Musik höre, fühle ich mich einfach besser. Das geht von primitiven Rums Rums Rums bis zu ganz normaler Chartmusik. 
Was das Soundsystem dann also leisten soll sollte ja klar sein, aber ich werfe einfach mal ein paar Stichworte rein:

- tiefgehenden, intensiv fühlbaren Bass

- kein Verzerren

- Sourround


Mir stellt sich nur die Frage, wie ich solch ein System aufziehen soll. 

Es gibt ja ein paar Möglichkeiten (AVR braucht man bei jeder Lösung, ziehen wir 250€ für einen Receiver ab, dann bleiben noch 650€ für Boxen)

- PA (Beispiele: Magnat PA 212 Lautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik
oder Yamaha S115V PA Box: Studio-/PA-Lautsprecher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de) (hier bleiben 325€ für jede PA-Box)

- 5.1 (5 kleine boxen kaufen + 1 Subwoofer) (hier bleiben 650€ für das 5.1 System)

- 2 Standlautsprecher mit ordentlichem Bass (hier bleiben 325€ für jede Standbox)



Was ist die beste Lösung angesichts meines Vorhabens UND meines Budgets?


----------



## Diavel (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Hi,

was ist dir denn wichtiger, sehr laut hören zu können oder lieber auch leiser klarer ohne rauschen?

Davon würde ich nämlich die entscheidung abhängig machen ob PA oder Hifi System.

Bei einem PA System würde ich zu einem aktiven 2.1 System greifen (Sorry, surround sprengt da das Budget). Sowas z.B.

The Box CL 115 Sub Aktiver Subwoofer

dazu dann 2mal sowas in der Art:HK AUDIO ELEMENTS E435 TOP B-STOCK

Ist jetzt nur nen Beispiel.

Bei PA Systemen kann man aber auch mit Selbstbau viel Geld sparen. Da könntest du mal im Hifi-forum.de vorbeischauen. Da gibt es unzählige solche Projekte.

Alternativ sehe ich eigentlich nur ein Hifi System mit Standlautsprechern. Wenns wirklich rumsen soll solltest du aber gebraucht kaufen. Vielleicht 2 gebrauchte Klipsch RF 82. Das sind sehr bass- und Wirkungsgradstarke Lautsprecher. Mit denen schaffst du LOCKER Diskolautstärke auf 24m^2.


----------



## Caspar (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

An deiner Stelle würde ich lediglich nach zwei Standlautsprechern ohne Subwoofer suchen. Das hat zwar nix mit PA zu tun, du wirst aber kaum 110dB in deinem Raum haben wollen. ^^

Ideal wäre es natürlich wenn du gebraucht kaufst, da bekommst du für 600€ richtig dolles Zeug. Das ist aber nicht notwendig, auch neu gibts da gute Sachen.

Jetzt solltest du in einen Laden dackeln und herausfinden was dir gefällt und dann nach dem Modell Ausschau halten. 

Edit: An Klipsch dachte ich ehrlich gesagt auch zuerst, alternativ auch an ein paar große Koaxe. Vielleicht kannst du da ja irgendwas gebraucht (im Hifi Forum) kaufen.


----------



## Bier (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Von dem Surroundgedanke würd ich mich auch mal ganz schnell befreien.
Für Musik am besten 2.0.
Wenns unbedingt sein muss 2.1, aber bei ausgewachsenen Standlautsprechern ist das kaum nötig.
Zumal für 650€ keine 2 gescheiten Lautsprecher + Subwoofer bekommt. 2 einzelne Lautsprecher schon.
Ich mein soll sich doch auch gut anhören und nicht nur dröhnen oder?


----------



## Thommmy (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Das wichtigste ist eigentlich der Bass. Der muss tief runter in den Keller gehen und dann noch etwas weiter 
Die Lautstärke ist nichtmal sooooooooooo wichtig. Mein jetziges Pc-System von Teufel ist da schon laut genug. 
Also: Bass ist wichtiger als klarer Sound. Kann ruhig etwas dröhnen. Ich gebe lieber Geld für beeindruckenden, tiefen Bass aus, als für klaren Hochton/Sound!

PS: ich weiß, dass 2.0 für Musik am besten ist, aber ich habe doch auch klargemacht, dass ich keine Bühne vor mir haben muss/will. Mir ist es wichtiger, von allen Seiten Sound zu bekommen, auch wenn Musik in 2.0 augenommen wird.


----------



## nfsgame (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Für beeindruckenden Bass mit Tiefgang UND Pegel reichen 900€ nicht aus. Aber schau dir mal nen Fohhn XS4 an  . Fehlt nur noch Amping und Tops.


----------



## manizzle (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*



Bier schrieb:


> Zumal für 650€ keine 2 gescheiten Lautsprecher + Subwoofer bekommt


 
quatsch, hab für meinen klipsch + 2 elac el 80 insg. 450€ gezahlt.


----------



## Thommmy (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

das ist ja auch immer definitionssache, was jetzt genau brutaler tiefgang ist. für mich fängt sowas nicht bei 2000€ für einen sub an.

vorher hatte ich ein E400 von Teufel (5.1). Der hatte nen Tiefgang von 32Hz. Steht auf jeden Fall auf dem Datenblatt. Naja, ich fand schon, dass der Teufel tief runter ging. Jetzt will ich aber nunmal mehr. Und bei mehr als dem doppelten an Budget dachte ich schon, was besseres zu finden. Frage ist nur: PA oder HIFI? und dann welche PA oder welche HIFI?


----------



## Bier (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*



manizzle schrieb:


> quatsch, hab für meinen klipsch + 2 elac el 80 insg. 450€ gezahlt.


 Aber wirklich knackigen, präzisen Bass und klaren Sound bekommt man dafür auch nicht.



Thommmy schrieb:


> Bass ist wichtiger als klarer Sound. Kann ruhig  etwas dröhnen. Ich gebe lieber Geld für beeindruckenden, tiefen Bass  aus, als für klaren Hochton/Sound!


 Ok, aber klarer Sound hat nicht nur was mit Höhen zu tun und mit nem billigen Subwoofer (bleibt ja nicht mehr viel über, wenn du unbedingt 5 Lautsprecher brauchst) kommst du auch nicht tief.

Naja ich bin raus. So einen Mist will ich nicht unterstützen 
Nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## manizzle (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

meiner 24Hz tiefgang, ist pervers geil und wischt mit deinem teufel rotz den boden  und kostet nebenbei 300€. bleiben noch 600!

@bier: achso!  red bitte keinen müll. ist nicht böse gemeint

edit: geh mit deiner frage ins hifi-forum. bis hier mal die handvoll leute auftaucht die sich auskennen, wird man nur mit sinnlosen bullshit empfehlungen bombardiert.


----------



## HAWX (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*



manizzle schrieb:


> meiner 24Hz tiefgang, ist pervers geil und wischt mit deinem teufel rotz den boden  und kostet nebenbei 300€. bleiben noch 600!


 
24 Hz? Bei -12 db vielleicht das bringt dir dann aber herzlich wenig.


@Topic Würde zur Variante AVR+2 Regal LS+Sub tendieren.


----------



## Thommmy (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

und wie sollte das Kräfteverhältnis preislich sein? 

Beispiel: 250€ AVR + 300€ Sub + 2 x 175€ Regal-LS

oder wie?

oder sofort Beispiele anhand von Marken!

PS: ich glaube PA ist auch übertrieben für meine Zwecke. Also bleiben die Möglichkeiten:

- 2 Regal- LS + Sub + AVR

- 2 stand- LS + Sub + AVR

- 4 bzw 5 Regal - LS + Sub + AVR


----------



## HAWX (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*



Thommmy schrieb:


> und wie sollte das Kräfteverhältnis preislich sein?
> 
> Beispiel: 250€ AVR + 300€ Sub + 2 x 175€ Regal-LS
> 
> oder wie?


 
Ja das wäre eine recht ausgewogene Kombination.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*



Thommmy schrieb:


> und wie sollte das Kräfteverhältnis preislich sein?
> 
> Beispiel: 250€ AVR + 300€ Sub + 2 x 175€ Regal-LS
> 
> ...



Ich selber nutze letztere Version, allerdings bestehen aus 2 Standboxen, Center und Regalboxen als Rear sowie dem Sub. Bei Musik in Stereo komme ich eigendlich auch ohne den Sub aus


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Muss es unbedingt ein AVR sein? Die Probeme bei Single-Sub-Systemen kennst du (Stichwort Raummoden)? An einer Stelle halbwegs guten Bass, an einer anderen zu viel oder gar nichts.

Wenn dann würde ich einen gebrauchten AVR empfehlen. Die billigen (mit günstig hat der Preisbereich nicht mehr zu tun) Einsteiger-AVR sind nicht für ausgewachsene LS + Pegelorgien gemacht.


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Oben ist ja schonmal Selbstbau angesprochen worden.
Ist das eine Option für dich?


----------



## Thommmy (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Muss es unbedingt ein AVR sein? Die Probeme bei Single-Sub-Systemen kennst du (Stichwort Raummoden)? An einer Stelle halbwegs guten Bass, an einer anderen zu viel oder gar nichts.
> 
> Wenn dann würde ich einen gebrauchten AVR empfehlen. Die billigen (mit günstig hat der Preisbereich nicht mehr zu tun) Einsteiger-AVR sind nicht für ausgewachsene LS + Pegelorgien gemacht.



AVR muss NICHT sein. Ich dachte nur, dass ist die einzige Anschlussmöglichkeit.

Also schlussendlich nutze ich einen Computer. Die boxen müssen irgendwie an einen Computer angeschlossen werden.


----------



## HAWX (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*



Thommmy schrieb:


> AVR muss NICHT sein. Ich dachte nur, dass ist die einzige Anschlussmöglichkeit.
> 
> Also schlussendlich nutze ich einen Computer. Die boxen müssen irgendwie an einen Computer angeschlossen werden.


 
Ich halte einen AVR schon für angebracht.

-LS können Digital angeschlossen werden
-Sub kann leicht integriert werden
-Option auf späteres 5.1 bleibt offen


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*



Thommmy schrieb:


> Also schlussendlich nutze ich einen Computer. Die boxen müssen irgendwie an einen Computer angeschlossen werden.



Soundkarte vorhanden? Wenn ja welche?

Bei einem AVR zahlst du viel mit, was du am Ende nicht brauchst. Ein solider Stereo-Amp konzentriert sich auf das Wesentliche. Beim angedachten Einsatzzweck, vielleicht gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## Thommmy (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

es ist nur ein pc vorhanden 

also brauche ich auch noch ne externe soundkarte oder wie?


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Nicht unbedingt. Hast du wenigstens ein paar Digital-Anschlüsse?


----------



## Thommmy (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

mein notebook hat nur usb und kopfhörereingang.


----------



## Diavel (28. Dezember 2011)

Hast du zufällig spdif im Kopfhörerausgang integriert?


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Wäre eine externe Soundkarte noch im Budget drin oder geht da noch mehr als 900 €?


----------



## Thommmy (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

1000€ mit allem drum und dran. Dann ist Schluss!


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Also ich persönlich würde dir zur einer einfachen Stand-LS-Kombination ohne Subwoofer raten. Hätte folgende LS als Empfehlung:

Epos Epic 5
oder
Klipsch RF62 II

Kosten beide um die 700-800 €. Gehen extrem laut. Linear bis 40hz und beide sehr Verstärker-freundlich

Eine Nummer kleiner wären die hier:

Elac FS 68.2
oder
Klipsch RF52 II

Kosten etwas weniger. Gehen auch laut.

Alle Lautsprecher solltest du vorher Probehören. Du musst ohnehin einen Fachhändler aufsuchen, da die nicht so einfach im nächsten MM zu finden sind. Wenn es dir nicht passt, kannst du immer noch auf ein Sub-Sat-System umschwenken.

Als AVR einen gebrauchten Onkyo oder Harman/Kardon, der nicht älter als 3 Jahre ist. Halten ordentlich was aus. Dazu eine externe Soundkarte um die 50 € mit digitalen Ausgang.


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Wenn die einzige Forderung ein guter Partysound mit genügend Bass ist finde ich diese Lautsprecher wie Perlen vor die Säue geschmissen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Wenn die einzige Forderung ein guter Partysound mit genügend Bass ist finde ich diese Lautsprecher wie Perlen vor die Säue geschmissen.



Du gönnst deinem zukünftigen Schnitzel auch garnix  ( oh Wortspiel ). Aber mir täte es auch leid für die Boxen. Ich würde ja mal zuerst einen Hörtest beim Händler machen, vielleicht haben die ja was mit der Krach / Bumm Abstimmung


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Ich muß mir mal nen neuen Namen anschaffen.
Aber ich werf nochmal den Selbstbau in den Raum.
Da gibt es mannigfaltige Bauvorschläge im Preisbereich zwischen 100 und 150€ + Holzzuschnitt die den Anforderungen mehr als Gerecht werden.
Und mehr als ´ne Stichsäge, nen Lötkolben, ne Tube Holzleim und ein wenig handwerklichem Geschick ist für den Anfang auch nicht nötig.


----------



## Thommmy (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich muß mir mal nen neuen Namen anschaffen.
> Aber ich werf nochmal den Selbstbau in den Raum.
> Da gibt es mannigfaltige Bauvorschläge im Preisbereich zwischen 100 und 150€ + Holzzuschnitt die den Anforderungen mehr als Gerecht werden.
> Und mehr als ´ne Stichsäge, nen Lötkolben, ne Tube Holzleim und ein wenig handwerklichem Geschick ist für den Anfang auch nicht nötig.


 
Da fehlt einfach das handwerkliche Geschick komplett!

Du hast übrigens auch nicht ganz unrecht, dass ich wahrscheinlich das "Besondere" bzw den "besonderen Sound" richtig guter Boxen gar nicht raushöre und somit DAS auch nciht bezahlen möchte!

Wäre es da nicht dann doch besser PA zu nehmen? ZB. die hier: Yamaha - ClubV S115 V 250W/8Ohm : Lautsprecher die haben einen tiefgang von 16khz. allgemein sollten die nen richtig guten Bass haben.
2 davon sollten doch passen oder nicht?

Sonst die 2. von mir favorisierte Lösung: 4-5 relativ günstige Standboxen + guten Sub

ich möchte jetzt nicht alle vorschläge hier einfach ignorieren, nur bin ich der meinung, dass 2 gute standlautsprecher vieles bieten, was ich nicht unbedingt brauche bzw meinen fokus lege.


----------



## iceman650 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Deine Yamaha sind mit 55hz angegeben 
Die 16 Kilohertz (16000hz) ist die obere Grenze. Wobei diese Angaben sowieso zumeist nichts mit der Realität zu tun haben.
Ich würde auch zu Klipsch raten


----------



## Blue_Gun (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Ich würde auch nicht zu so hochwertigen Boxen wie z.B. von Klipsch greifen. Eigentlich viel zu Schade für diesen Einsatzberreich. 
Ich würde etwas günstigere PA Lautsprecher nehmen.


----------



## Thommmy (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*



Blue_Gun schrieb:


> Ich würde auch nicht zu so hochwertigen Boxen wie z.B. von Klipsch greifen. Eigentlich viel zu Schade für diesen Einsatzberreich.
> Ich würde etwas günstigere PA Lautsprecher nehmen.



ja, das sehe ich halt auch so. also, bei so recht hochwertigen lautsprechern bezahle ich ja für soundqualität, die ich nicht unbedingt brauche. hört sich jetzt vielleicht blöd an. aber wenn man andere prioritäten setzt...außerdem heißt das ja auch nciht, dass ich gänzlich auf guten klang verzichten möchte. meine priorität liegt aber nunmal auf tiefem bass. und da weiß ich halt nicht, ob die standlautsprecher das richtige sind.
ich gehe einfach mal probehören, aber PA kann man doch nirgendwo probhören oder?

hast du denn auch ne konkrete empfehlung, welche PA?


----------



## Blue_Gun (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Nein, mit PA habe ich nichts am Hut

Aber eine gute Standbox (+eventuell Subwoofer) kann schon auch mächtig Bass produzieren.


----------



## Thommmy (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

wer hat denn hier ahnung von PA?

HIFI kann man ja probehören, aber PA ja leider nicht.


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Also PA muss es ja auch nicht unbedingt sein. Mir fehlt zwar die konkrete Erfahrung mir dieser Box, aber in der Regel können die Laut und Bass.........Ende.
Audiophil wird da wohl überhaupt nichts sein, ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das es Spaß macht damit zuhause Musik zu hören.

Ich weiß, ich bekomm 100% einen auf den Deckel, aber verzeiht mir.
Wenn ich deine Anforderungen zusammen fasse - Bass, Bass, Bass, Sourround und das ganze für den PC....... dann kommt bei mir hinten Teufel raus, zB. das Motiv System.
Motiv 5 "5.1-Set" - Lautsprecher Teufel.
Du solltest dir allerdings im klaren darüber sein dass das dann mit authentischer Wiedergabe nichts zu tun hat und man sich das auch durchaus leid hören kann.
Bei dem Profil das du vorgibst scheint mir das aber eine nicht ganz unvernünftige Lösung zu sein auf jeden Fall besser als eine PA-Lösung für heimische Gefilde.

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur raten erstmal in *irgeneinen* Hörraum zu gehen und dir mal verschiedene Preisklassen anzuhören.
Vielleicht findest du ja doch etwas in dir das du bis jetzt noch nicht kanntest.
Falls ich das überlesen habe, womit hörst du eigentlich momentan?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Bei Teufel könnte man auch Logitröt nehmen, ist wie Pest und Cholera


----------



## Thommmy (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Also PA muss es ja auch nicht unbedingt sein. Mir fehlt zwar die konkrete Erfahrung mir dieser Box, aber in der Regel können die Laut und Bass.........Ende.
> Audiophil wird da wohl überhaupt nichts sein, ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das es Spaß macht damit zuhause Musik zu hören.
> 
> Ich weiß, ich bekomm 100% einen auf den Deckel, aber verzeiht mir.
> ...




habe ja die Teufel E400. Auf dem Datenblatt ist das sogar besser als das Motiv 5. Ich weiß gar nicht, warum das Motiv 5 teurer ist.


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

So schlimm ist's auch nicht.
Ein Freund von mir hat die Dinger, und beim Film gucken und so nebenbei Musik mit rumms hören machen die schon Spaß.
Die sind natürlich nichts um ganz bewußt Musik zu hören, aber das ist ja auch nicht gefordert

*Edit*:


> habe ja die Teufel E400


OK, was fehlt dir beim E400?
Rumms sollte da ja genug vorhanden sein.


----------



## Thommmy (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

ich muss sagen: die E400 sind für den preis perfekt. ich möchte VON DER ART HER auch nichts anderes haben.

ich wills einfach ein wenig besser. tieferen, besseren, geileren bass  

die e400 kosten 350€. ich habe ein budget von 900€. und eigentlich bin ich schon mit dem e400 zufrieden. kann ja eigentlich nicht so schwer sein, eine bessere lösung zu finden, wenn man fast das dreifache an budget hat.


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Also du hast beim E400 einen 300er Bass, tiefer wirst du wohl kaum kommem - auch oder erst recht nicht mit PA.
Was du da hast ist ein hoher Wirkungsgrad und Verzerrungsfreiheit bis in hohe Lautstärken, aber das ist ja nicht das was du unbedingt haben willst.
Der Bass ist da eher hart und trocken aber nicht unbedingt abgrundtief.


----------



## Thommmy (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

den habe ich mal in einem anderen thread gefunden: http://www.amazon.de/Klipsch-Synerg...wnfire/dp/B003Y7MHWK/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

der geht doch wohl noch tiefer oder?

und das meine ich halt. der teufel hat schon einen guten tiefgang. deshalb werden mich standlautsprecher ohne sub wahrscheinlich nciht zufrieden stellen.


----------



## Finch?? (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Ich glaube hier müssen ein paar Vorurteile aufgeräumt werden:

1. PA ist nicht gleich Tiefgang. Hifi Lautsprecher sind im Tiefgang im gleichen Preisbereich PA Lautsprechern überlegen.
2. Deine Rums Rums Musik braucht keinen extremen Tiefgang. Einfache Hifi-Standboxen ohne Subwoofer reichen dir absolut. 
3. Eine richtige PA in einem 25m² Raum erfreut höchstens deinen Ohrenarzt.
4. Mehrere kleine Satelliten mit einem s.g. Subwoofer (z.B. von Teufel)  sind bei dir absolut fehl am Platz, weil ihnen der Pegel fehlt und sie  für das, was sie leisten, viel zu teuer sind.

Aber da Qualität anscheinend sowieso im Hintergrund steht, es einfach nur Bum Bum machen soll und das möglichst laut, empfehle ich ein kleines PA Komplettsystem, das nur noch per Cinch an den PC gesteckt werden muss. Für den Preis klingts sogar ganz gut.


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Ich glaub nicht das der Klipsch entscheident tiefer geht als dein jetziger.
Und wenn du zwei nimmst hast du wieder mehr Pegel aber nicht mehr Tiefgang

*Edit:*
Bitte kein PA für zuhause


----------



## Caspar (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Danke fürs Aufräumen Finch.

~40Hz bei-3dB ist schon ordentlich tief. Danach gibts eh verstärkt Raumprobleme. Der ganze PA und Subwooferkram macht eigentlich keinen Sinn wenn man daheim wirklich Musik hören will. 

Auch hochpreisige Fertiglautsprecher sind oft bassbetont, da findest du schon das Richtige. Im Notfall auch mal B&W anhören und dann gebraucht kaufen. Die Lautsprecher haben selbst in der 20000€ Region untenrum noch einen deftigen Hügel. Ob das wünschenswert ist ist fraglich... aber naja. Bei allen Anderen kann man sicher über Equalizer noch bisschen herumfummeln.


----------



## Thommmy (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*



Finch?? schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier müssen ein paar Vorurteile aufgeräumt werden:
> 
> 1. PA ist nicht gleich Tiefgang. Hifi Lautsprecher sind im Tiefgang im gleichen Preisbereich PA Lautsprechern überlegen.
> 2. Deine Rums Rums Musik braucht keinen extremen Tiefgang. Einfache Hifi-Standboxen ohne Subwoofer reichen dir absolut.
> ...


 
es muss nicht übermäßig laut sein, es soll einfach einen besseren bass bringen als mein Teufel e400 system. sonst würde ich mir ja kein neues zulegen!


----------



## Caspar (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Höre dir ein paar Standlautsprecher an! Idealerweise gleich morgen, dann bist du schlauer und überlegst nicht mehr ob du irgendwelches PA Zeug oder Subwoofer kaufen willst.


----------



## HAWX (29. Dezember 2011)

Thommmy schrieb:
			
		

> es muss nicht übermäßig laut sein, es soll einfach einen besseren bass bringen als mein Teufel e400 system. sonst würde ich mir ja kein neues zulegen!



Dann kannst du ja auch 1000 Euro in 2 Subs investieren


----------



## Caspar (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Oder deutlich weniger und selbst was mit Peerless SLS bauen...


----------



## HAWX (29. Dezember 2011)

Caspar schrieb:
			
		

> Oder deutlich weniger und selbst was mit Peerless SLS bauen...



Das war Ironie in seiner reinsten Form 

5 Sats eines E400 und dazu Subs im Wert von 1000 Euro was eine Kombination 

Dennoch denke ich reicht dem TE der Bass eines Stand-LS nicht aus.


----------



## Thommmy (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*



HAWX schrieb:


> Das war Ironie in seiner reinsten Form
> 
> 5 Sats eines E400 und dazu Subs im Wert von 1000 Euro was eine Kombination
> 
> Dennoch denke ich reicht dem TE der Bass eines Stand-LS nicht aus.


 
glaub auch nciht, dass mir der bass reicht. denke sub muss auf jeden fall her. weiß nur nicht, ob zu einem relativ guten sub, relativ günstige standboxen passen. denn 4 boxen á 80€ können ja nicht allzu gut sein. aber immer noch besser wahrscheinlich als die 5 satelliten bei dem Teufel e400. und da es mir ja nicht um fortschritt gegenüber dem e400 im sound an sich, sondern um fortschritt im bass geht, ist ein selbst zusammengestelltes 4.1 wahrscheinlich das beste für mich.


----------



## Caspar (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Oh, das mit den Sats hatte ich geistig übergangen... 

Deswegen soll er ja mal hören gehen. Ich frage mich was nun genau mit mehr Bass gemeint ist. Soll er lauter sein, tiefer, oder einfach in einem bestimmten Bereich betont.

Leider finde ich keine Messung zu dem vom e400. Da hilft wohl nur probieren. Laut Teufel macht er 32Hz bei -3dB. Das lässt mich jetzt glauben das der Pegel einfach nicht stimmt oder der Sub "schlecht" aufgestellt ist. Probieren ist da auch nicht leicht. Wäre ja praktisch einfach mal zwei in den Raum stellen zu können und zu testen ob 6dB mehr reichen. 

Dort würde ich aber nicht ansetzen. Zuerst würde ich mal paar ordentliche Standlautsprecher hören. Reicht der Tiefgang nicht würde ich mir noch Kompaktlautsprecher anhören und dann den Lieblingslautsprecher (egal ob Stand oder Kompakt) mit 2 bis 4 Subwoofern entlasten. Das kostet mehr aber ist zielführend.


----------



## Caspar (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Das Problem dürfte eher am anderen Ende liegen. Wenn du gute Lautsprecher für obenrum hast, kommt der Subwoofer gern nicht hinterher. Damit das nicht der Fall ist muss man deutlich tiefer in die Tasche greifen.

Hast du den Sub schon mal im Raum umher geschoben? 

Ich denke wirklich das du eher ein "Lautstärkeproblem" hast denn kaum ein Lied geht tiefer als 30Hz, auch kein HipHop und so Zeugs.


----------



## Thommmy (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

ich habe gar kein problem 
ich bin mit dem teufel total zufrieden. ich dachte mir nur: ach hier liegt noch ein wenig geld rum. warum nicht noch geileren sound. so in etwa! 

ich kann das, was ich will immer nur mit besser beschreiben. das ist tiefer, aber auch mehr spürbar. einfach geiler. 
und sound von allen seiten. aber das habe ich bei meinem teufel e400 ja gerade auch.


----------



## Blue_Gun (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*



> ich kann das, was ich will immer nur mit besser beschreiben. das ist tiefer, aber auch mehr spürbar. einfach geiler.
> und sound von allen seiten. aber das habe ich bei meinem teufel e400 ja gerade auch.



Das zeigt das du nicht wirklich viel Wert auf Qualität legst. Eher auf die Quantität des Basses.


----------



## Thommmy (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*



Blue_Gun schrieb:


> Das zeigt das du nicht wirklich viel Wert auf Qualität legst. Eher auf die Quantität des Basses.



ja, ach. 

das ist dir jetzt erst klar geworden? 

mein teufel system ist ja echt gut. aber für 600 euro MEHR, kann ich dann doch auch noch was besseres erwarten (besser in meinem sinne), oder etwa nicht? weil wenn nicht, dann bleibe ich bei meinem e400!


----------



## Caspar (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Dann besorge dir erstmal etwas besseres für obenrum und dann höre dir verschiedene Subwoofer an. Die "Obenrumse" würde ich gebraucht kaufen, Investition etwa 200€. Wenn du die hast kannste nach einem passenden Sub Ausschau halten. Den solltest du zuvor auf jeden Fall hören. Schließlich muss er mit den Tops Schritt halten können.

Das räumliche Gefühl kannst du über Diffusoren erzeugen. Oder über Bücherregale und so Kram. Ausserdem sollte die Aufstellung passen und deine Nase sollte wirklich im Sweetspot hängen.


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*



Finch?? schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier müssen ein paar Vorurteile aufgeräumt werden:
> 
> 1. PA ist nicht gleich Tiefgang. Hifi Lautsprecher sind im Tiefgang im gleichen Preisbereich PA Lautsprechern überlegen.
> 2. Deine Rums Rums Musik braucht keinen extremen Tiefgang. Einfache Hifi-Standboxen ohne Subwoofer reichen dir absolut.
> ...


 
Muss ich einfach so bestätigen. Hätte ich nicht besser ausdrücken können. 

Das Perlen vor die Säue Argument, weiße ich schlichtweg zurück. Meine LS müssen auch Pegel und Bass ohne Ende bieten und ich höre mir sicherlich auch nicht die typische Hifi-Musik an. Deswegen sage ich das letzte Mal *Probehören*. Danach kann der TE immer noch umschwenken.


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Hab ich ja auch gesagt, auf jeden Fall irgendwo Probehören.
Wesentlich mehr Bass im Sinne von Tiefgang als bei seinem jetzigen System wird's eh nicht geben,.
Aber vielleicht gefällt "anders" b(ä)sser ja doch b(ä)sser.


----------



## Finch?? (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Anderer Vorschlag:

Kauf dir 2 Pärchen JBL Control one, einen PA Woofer und einen günstigen AVR. 

So hast du deinen Surround Sound, Bass in Übermaß und es wird zudem noch besser klingen als mit deinen Teufelchen.

(...dass ich sowas mal in ne Beratung schreib, ich fass es nicht.)

edit: Mono-Cinch --> XLR Kabel für den Sub nicht vergessen!


----------



## the.hai (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

kauf dir nen gebrauchten sub und gut  

es geht hier doch nur um laut und mächtig gerummse, nicht um klare differenzierbare tonwiedergabe.

btw ich habe ne teufel concept g und ne logitech z5500 in nem 35qm raum benutz und mit ner x-fi soundkarte war es völlig akzeptabwl und vielseitig (filme, spiele, RUmMSRUmMS-musik  )

bei den ansprüchen im vergleich zum budget vegeht mir das grinsen ...

ich hol mir morgen nen office rechner bei mm für 2000€ euro^^

da sollten doch schon raveland ls plus endstufe reichn

Raveland X 1838 MK III Powerbox im Conrad Online Shop


----------



## Caspar (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Autsch... das MUSS einfach Schrott sein.  Darf ich dir nen Tip geben? Kaufe nen Paar Heco Victa 200/300 für 60€ und nen Mivoc 1100, davon solltest du mehr haben.


----------



## Thommmy (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

aber das ist dann doch nicht besser als mein Teufel E400 System, oder?


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt immer noch nicht was du in Bezug auf dein Teufel E400 als besser bezeichnest.
Mehr Bass, mehr Präzision, mehr......?
Warst du mal irgendwo Probehören?


----------



## Thommmy (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

also es muss NICHT lauter sein. weil ich habe ja nur ein 25qm großes zimmer.

besser ist: mehr bass. mehr partygefühl.


----------



## Finch?? (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Es gibt leider keine Partygefühlanlage. Mehr Bass bedeutet mehr Lautstärke, ganz einfach.


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Mehr Bass im Sinne von tiefer geht eigentlich nicht, zumindest nicht von den technischen Daten.
Die sagen das bei -3db 32 Hz anliegen, das ist schon mal ne Marke.
Du hast da ne 300er Membran, die sollte schon ordentlich anschieben.

Kannst du die Phasenlage am Sub einstellen?
Hast du mal nen anderen Aufstellort ausprobiert?


----------



## Thommmy (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

aber das was finch vorgeschlagen hat (Behringer B1500D-PRO) ist doch schon eine andere dimension, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Der geht auch nicht tiefer.(35Hz)
Was er wohl wahrscheinlich kann ist wesentlich lauter, aber das willst du ja nicht.

Du kommst nicht umhin irgendwo mal hören zu gehen,so kommen wir auf jeden Fall nicht zum Ziel.


----------



## Finch?? (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Das macht doch alles keinen Sinn. Man kann keinen lauteren Bass haben wollen, wenn man keinen lauteren Bass haben will (...)

Der Tiefgang eines PA Subs reicht völlig. Seine Musik wird gar nicht erst bis 30hz runter gehen, geschweige denn wird er den Unterschied zwischen 40 und 30hz hören.


----------



## sipsap (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

das was die meisten als spürbaren bass bezeichnen sind keine besonders tiefen frequenz, sondern eher so 40-80hz dafür aber mit ordentlich druck.


----------



## Thommmy (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

ja, ich find mein teufel system ja genial. es geht ja auch tief genug.

nur will ich halt mehr. ich kanns halt nicht in worte fassen. aber mehr druck ist wohl das, was ich meine. soll halt noch spürbarer sein als das teufel.


----------



## Finch?? (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Das ist einzig durch mehr Pegel zu erreichen.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Genau. Du kannst allerdings auch den Bereich zwischen 70 und 110Hz per EQ anheben, bedeutet aber wieder mehr Pegel .


----------



## heizungsrohr (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Wie vorher schon gesagt wurde, schau nach einem Equalizer in deinem Abspielprogramm. Da drehst du alle Regler ein gutes Stück nach unten (alles deutlich über 125 Hz) und lässt die Regler für die niedrigen Frequenzen auf null. Dadurch musst du zwar lauter aufdrehen, aber der Ton verzerrt (bzw. clippt) nich ganz so böse, als würdest du nur die Bassregler nach oben ziehen.

Die Maßnahme hat meinen Bass auch krass verstärkt, als ich testen wollte, was ich aus einem 2.1 System rausholen kann, bevor es durch Standlautsprecher ersetzt wurde. Standlautsprecher geben meistens nicht genügend Bass für solche Zwecke, man will ja gerade keinen linearen Frequenzgang, sondern eine große Erhöhung in diesem Bereich.

Das ist zwar alles andere als audiophil, aber ich kann ihn verstehen, der Schlag in den Bauch beim Bass ist auch was Nettes


----------



## Thommmy (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

fürs erste, behalte ich erstmal meine Teufel Concept E400. wäre es denn sinnvoll ne externe soundkarte zwischenzuschließen?

würde die was bringen?

welche wäre da angebracht?


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

für mehr druck brauchst du mehr membranfläche und pegel


----------



## Domowoi (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Für Partysound braucht man keine externe Soundkarte.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*



Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> für mehr druck brauchst du mehr membranfläche und pegel


 
Vorallem Membranfläche . Die macht das "Discofeeling" aus meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Dirksen (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Wenn du ein 5.1 System mit Teufelabstimmung und nochmehr bums möchtest, wieso nicht einfach eine "bessere" teufelanlage (Theater 200 Mk 2 "5.1-Set Cinema" - Lautsprecher Teufel)


----------



## Thommmy (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*



Dirksen schrieb:


> Wenn du ein 5.1 System mit Teufelabstimmung und nochmehr bums möchtest, wieso nicht einfach eine "bessere" teufelanlage (Theater 200 Mk 2 "5.1-Set Cinema" - Lautsprecher Teufel)


 
das würde mich ja doppelt so viel kosten, wie mich das E400 gekostet hat. Glaub nicht, dass der Unterschied so groß ist.

Noch weitere Meinungen zu dem Sinn bzw Unsinn einer Soundkarte für mein E400?


----------



## Finch?? (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Aus einer Soundkarte kommt kein Bass, sowas machen Subwoofer.


----------



## Thommmy (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

wofür braucht man denn ne soundkarte?

habe nen total schlechtes notebook. dachte, der sound wird durch eine soundkarte besser.


----------



## Thommmy (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

also, brauche ne externe 5.1 soundkarte.

auf die hier bin ich aufmerksam geworden Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Creative Sound Blaster X-FI Surround 5.1 Pro externe Soundkarte mit THX

aber bei den kommenataren steht, dass das irgenwie nicht mit einem Teufel system kompatibel ist (irgendwas mit Bassumleitung)

versteh ich nicht!

ne andere?


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Für das was du willst brauchst du keine externe Soundkarte!
Oder bist du auf nem Geldvernichtungstrip?
Und BTW:
Warst du mal Probehören damit wir endlich mal alle schlauer werden?


----------



## Thommmy (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Für das was du willst brauchst du keine externe Soundkarte!
> Oder bist du auf nem Geldvernichtungstrip?
> Und BTW:
> Warst du mal Probehören damit wir endlich mal alle schlauer werden?


 
doch brauch ich!  ich habe nämlich keine 5.1 onboard soundkarte und habe bis jetzt immer nur über die onbord soundkarte musik gehört. im subwoofer ist irgendwie son upmixer oder so. aber mit externer 5.1 soundkarte soll der sorround sound besser sein.

also welche?


----------



## iceman650 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Wo kein Surroundsound ist (in der Aufnahme), kommt auch keiner her. Auch nicht durch eine Soundkarte, Magie oder sonstige Hexerei...


----------



## Thommmy (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

es geht nur darum, dass ich eine externe 5.1 soundkarte brauche, weil ich sonst nicht mehr mit meinen teufel musik hören kann (anderer pc). man braucht ja ne 5.1 karte für ein 5.1 system. und da ich mich jetzt erstmal dazu entschieden habe kein neues zu kaufen, und das teufel zu behalten, brauche ich ne externe soundkarte 5.1.

also welche kann man da nehmen?


----------



## Spieler22 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Hol dir bitte erstmal eine Soundkarte, 
Der Upmix im Teufelsystem ballert dir knallhart die Töne bis 200 Hz mit auf den Subwoofer weil ein Crossoverregler fehlt.
Mit ner Soundkarte kannst du den Subwoofer erst ab beispielsweise 100Hz mitspielen lassen, damit entlastest du diesen und es fallen viele unschöne Töne weg. Subwoofer sollen nunmal nicht weit über 100 Hz spielen müssen 
Dadurch wird in jedem Fall der Tiefbass wesentlich präsenter 
Soundkarte müsste es auch externe von Asus geben.

Wenn das dann noch nicht reicht hol dir einen 2. Subwoofer für um die 300€ dazu, dann hast du Bass ohne Ende


----------



## ser0_silence (6. Januar 2012)

Also mein concept e magnum lässt mich die trennfrequenz hinten am sub einstellen. Auch wenn der upmix benutzt wird. Zum musik hören mit 5.1 boxen inkl upmix brauch ich keine 5.1 soka


----------



## Spieler22 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Jo das CEMPE hatte diese Funktion noch, wurde beim E400 wegrationalisiert. Ist jetzt eig völlig unbrauchbar der Upmix, weil der Sub nur ******** veranstaltet


----------



## Thommmy (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

welche externe 5.1 soundkarte denn?

teufel hat folgende aufgelistet: Soundkarten - Lautsprecher Teufel


----------



## ser0_silence (6. Januar 2012)

Ernsthaft? Das ist hart. Ok dann hab ich nix gesagt. Sorry. Traurig dass es mit fortschreitender entwicklung trotzdem abwärts geht -.-

Btw kein p.e. Sondern das normale


----------



## moparcrazy (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*



Spieler22 schrieb:


> Der Upmix im Teufelsystem ballert dir knallhart  die Töne bis 200 Hz mit auf den Subwoofer weil ein Crossoverregler  fehlt.
> Mit ner Soundkarte kannst du den Subwoofer erst ab  beispielsweise 100Hz mitspielen lassen, damit entlastest du diesen und  es fallen viele unschöne Töne weg. Subwoofer sollen nunmal nicht weit  über 100 Hz spielen müssen


Jetzt aber bitte langsam!
Du möchtest mit der Soundkarte regeln das der Sub erst ab 100Hz spielt.  Wer bitte spielt die Frequenzen über 100Hz, etwa die Satelliten? 
Diese Systeme haben immer eine feste Übergangsfrequenz  und mit absicht keinen Crossoverregler!
Warum??? Weil die kleinen Satelliten nicht in der Lage sind so Tief zu spielen und der Sub diese zwingend übernehmen muss.
Falls man das so überhaupt einstellen kann, fallen da nicht nur "Viele unschöne Töne weg", da fehlen ganze Frequenzbereiche (Stimmen,Instrumente)!


----------



## Spieler22 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Die Sats spielen bis 120Hz bei -3 DB glaub ich mich zu entsinnen( Teufelhomepage sagt 150Hz bei +-0Db). Natürlich hast du dann n Frequenzloch. Aber ein Sub der dir 120Hz oder gar 150Hz spielt klingt absolut grausam 
Selbst bei 200 Hz macht der Sub noch nicht schluss und "säuselt" weiter mit. Die Frequenzweiche muss viel zu spät oder gar nicht eingreifen.
Interessant das die alten Concept E Systeme noch Crossoverregler hatten  Und mMn wesentlich besser klangen zumindest im Stereoupmix z.b. von einem Mp3 Player.

Klar kann man Übergangsfrequenzen bei modernen Soundkarten einstellen.
Ich hatte das System selber und es klang ungleich besser mit ner Xonar Dx und ner Trennfrequenz zwischen 100-130Hz. Im Vergleich zum internen Upmix des Systems auch an der Xonar.


----------



## Thommmy (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

aber ich brauche ja ne externe. welche sollte ich da nehmen?

wir brauchen jetzt keine diskusssion, OB eine soundkarte gebraucht wird, sondern WELCHE.


----------



## Finch?? (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

8 Seiten Beratung für ne Anlage, danach gings weiter per PN - Und nun wirds ne Soundkarte. So macht das Beraten Spaß!


----------



## HAWX (6. Januar 2012)

Spieler22 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sats spielen bis 120Hz bei -3 DB glaub ich mich zu entsinnen( Teufelhomepage sagt 150Hz bei +-0Db). Natürlich hast du dann n Frequenzloch. Aber ein Sub der dir 120Hz oder gar 150Hz spielt klingt absolut grausam



Klar ein Sub der zu weit hoch gezwungen wird klingt grausam, aber du willst das Problem allen ernstes lösen, indem du ein Frequenzloch in kauf nimmst? 

@Christoph das ist hier manchmal so


----------



## Spieler22 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Und wenn du dem Sub dann halt ab 150Hz das futter wegnimmst. Wird trotzdem positiv für den Klang sein, weil er auch darueber mitsummt. Dann sollte es zumindest auf dem Papier kein Frequenzloch geben. Objektiv haben solche Systeme immer ein Frequenzloch. Bei Partymusik sollte das aber nicht so auffallen.


----------



## Finch?? (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Die Trennung ist ca. bei 150hz, dass die Frequenzkurve halbwegs linear ist. Trennst du früher, entsteht ein Loch - ganz einfach.

Es gibt nicht umsonst keine Einstellmöglichkeit für so ein System.


----------



## Spieler22 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Wenn du die Satelliten abziehst hörst du wie der Sub ganz klar noch mitten und teilweise sogar höhen mitsaeuselt...
Die Frequenzweiche ist einfach mist und nicht für den Internen Upmix geeignet. 

Ich hatte das System doch selber und bitte glaub mir wenn ich sage, dass es was bringt wenn man den Subwoofer auch nur mit Signalen die er tatsaechlich spielen soll füttert...


----------



## Thommmy (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

externe soundkarte (TerraTec SoundSystem DMX 6Fire externe USB-Soundkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör)

oder decoderstation 5 (Teufel Decoderstation 5 Multimedia Steuergerät 5.1: Amazon.de: Elektronik)

??

was anderes interessiert momentan nicht.


----------



## moparcrazy (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Zu 1 Machst Du Musik? 
Zu 2 Ist keine Soundkarte. Oder geht es Dir um diesen komischen Upmix?

@Spieler22: Muss mich entschuldigen, Du hattest recht! Hab's eben probiert und Leute es geht...
Wenn ich meine Nahfelder ausschalte und nur meinen Sub laufen lasse habe ich tatsächlich auch mehr Bass!


----------



## Spieler22 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Dein Post ist so schlecht, dass es kaum in Worte zu fassen ist...
Schon blöd wenn man nicht gewillt ist zu verstehen sondern nur gern Leute dumm anmacht.

Ist schon richtig, dass sich hier immer mehr User aus dem Soundforum zurückziehen, zu recht. Leute wie du, die gern Niveaulimbo tanzen, tragen mit Sicherheit dazu bei

keinerlei Fakten liefern, aber blöde Sprüche klopfen...

@Topic
Die Decoderstation bietet sich nur an, wenn du mehrere Geräte gleichzeitig anschließen willst


----------



## moparcrazy (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Was gibt es den da zu verstehen???
Du wendest Regeln die für ganz andere Systeme gelten auf diese Krawallbüchsen an. Im Prinzip ist das was Du da schreibst ja gar nicht verkehrt, nur das System auf dem Du das anwenden möchtest ist dafür nicht geeignet.


----------



## Spieler22 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Wenn der Sub aber auch über 150Hz mitspielt verhindert das ganz klar eine Soundkarte der man ne Trennfrequenz von 150Hz einstellt. Das ist und bleibt Fakt.
Dadurch klingt das System mMn wesentlich besser. Ich hatte es zu Hause und habe mit und ohne Soundkarte getestet...


----------



## Thommmy (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

was ich will ist folgendes:

- (womöglich) besseren sound als jetzt mit onboard soundkarte

- aber wichtiger: ich will mein E400 an meinen Laptop anschließen (hab nen anderes notebook jetzt). der hat keine 5.1 onboard soundkarte. somit kann ich meine E 400 NICHT an meinen Laptop anschließen, sodass surround sound entsteht.

für diese beiden zwecke: externe soundkarte oder decoderstation 5?


----------



## Spieler22 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

externe Soundkarte!
Decoderstation ist nur sinnvoll wenn du z.B. Tv/ Playstation/ Pc an dein Concept E400 anschließen willst


----------



## Thommmy (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

find ich übrigens super, dass du dich so bemühst 

jetzt noch eine letzte frage: welche externe 5.1 soundkarte?

denn bei dieser hier ist das problem, dass viele sagen, dass die an sich gut sei, aber mit einem teufel system nicht funktioniere (irgendwas mit bassumleitung, ich selbst verstehe es nicht, aber vielleicht weißt du ja, ob man das trotzdem irgendwie hinbekommt): Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Creative Sound Blaster X-FI Surround 5.1 Pro externe Soundkarte mit THX

sonst wäre das noch ne möglichkeit: TerraTec SoundSystem DMX 6Fire externe USB-Soundkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 

aber sehr teuer!

sonst noch die (günstigste, aber in einigen rezensionen kann man auch lesen, dass diese hier im vergleich zu der creative soundblaster suround qualitativ schlechteren sound erzeugt (beziehe mich hier auf die erste rezension bei dem link, den ich hier platziert habe): Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Trust SC-5500p 5.1 External Surround Sound Card


----------



## Spieler22 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Bei externen Soundkarten kenne ich mich leider überhaupt nicht aus 
Tut mir leid. 
Aber wenn es eine 5.1 Version von Asus gibt würde ich am ehesten zu der tendieren, wenn die Rezensionen stimmen. Asus hat sich im Multimedia Soundkarten Bereich einen guten Namen gemacht 

Eine Bassumleitung vertauscht in der Regel Center und Subwoofer, wenn ich mich nicht irre!?
Wieso das jetzt aber ein Problem sein sollte :/


----------



## Thommmy (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

haha ok.

ne, von asus habe ich keine gefunden.

na, dann hoffe ich mal, es meldet sich ein "externe-soundkarte-experte" 

edit: doch die hier gibts http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004VQTXE8/...de=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B004VQTXE8


----------



## Spieler22 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Die liefert aber blos Digital 5.1, das hilft dir nicht weiter


----------



## Thommmy (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

hmm ok. ich weiß nichtmal, was ich brauche.

naja, frage steht: welche externe soundkarte für Teufel 5.1 E400?


----------



## Schelmiii (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Hier sollte doch was für dich dabei sein.
Ob die alle mit deinem Teufel System laufen ist die andere Frage ^^


----------



## moparcrazy (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

So, da Du ja Deine wünsche neu definiert hast würde ich Dir auch gerne mal helfen.
Habe zwar den Eindruck ich reite hier nen Toten Gaul aber das ist ein anderes Thema...

Da Dein Notebook keinen entsprechenden Chip und Ausgang hat brauchst Du  für 5.1 natürlich eine Soundkarte. Irgendwo muss das 5.1 Signal ja  berechnet und ausgegeben werden.
Anschlüsse brauchst Du: 3x Stereo Mini Klinke oder 6x Chinch oder Digital.

Die von Dir genannte Creative bietet diese, etwas anders kombiniert (2x Chinch 2x Stereo Mini Klinke) aber sie sind da.
Jetzt ist es aber leider so das Creative die Treiber ihrer USB Karten  beschnitten hat und Funktionen wie Bassumleitung nicht enthalten sind.
Das Teufel System ist anscheinend bei Anschluss aller Kabel und bei Stereo Signalen zwingend auf diese Umleitung angewiesen.

ps Bassumleitung: Die Bassumleitung bewirkt einfach, dass die niedrigen  Frequenzen nur an den Subwoofer und nicht an den Center oder die  Satelliten geleitet werden.

Mögliche Lösung: den Bass Chinch nicht anschließen, so hat man bei Stereo entsprechenden Bass.
Falls jetzt aber wieder ein 5.1 Signal wiedergegeben werden soll  (Spiele,Filme) muss der Stecker wieder rein. Also lustiges Stecher rein  und raus!

Andere Lösung: zusätzlich diese Decoderstation 5, Möglichkeit des  Umschaltens zwischen 5.0 und 5.1.
Bei Einstellung auf 5.0 hat Stereo  dann auch Bass. Also lustiges umschalten je nach Signal!

Nächste Lösung: Die von Dir genannte Asus Karte Digital mit dieser Decoderstation 5 verbinden.
Kein umschalten und kein Stecker rein und raus!

Ist jetzt nur noch die frage ob Dir das den Aufwand und die Kosten wert ist...


----------



## Thommmy (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> So, da Du ja Deine wünsche neu definiert hast würde ich Dir auch gerne mal helfen.
> Habe zwar den Eindruck ich reite hier nen Toten Gaul aber das ist ein anderes Thema...
> 
> Da Dein Notebook keinen entsprechenden Chip und Ausgang hat brauchst Du  für 5.1 natürlich eine Soundkarte. Irgendwo muss das 5.1 Signal ja  berechnet und ausgegeben werden.
> ...



wie kompliziert. aber gut, dass es mal einer erklärt 

ich tendiere zu lösung 1, also, der creative soundblaster 5.1.

a.) habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass ich dann den subwoofer nicht mit der soundkarte verbinden soll, wenn ich musik hören will. und wenn ich filme gucken will, muss ich den subwoofer mit der soundkarte verbinden?

b.) habe auch nochmal ne frage zu dem unterschied "5.1 Musik" und "5.1 Film". Ist es so, dass bei 5.1 Musik aus allen Boxen das gleiche kommt und bei 5.1 Film man wirklich wahrnehmen kann, ob jemand von rechts oder links kommt, also bei filmen nicht überall das gleiche rauskommt?


----------



## moparcrazy (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Zu a.): Jupp, so hat mir das jedenfalls Onkel Google erklärt.
Zu b.): Nein, ein 5.1 Signal ist ein 5.1 Signal ob nun Film, Musik oder sonnst was. Jeder Lautsprecher bekommt sein Ton Signal entsprechend der Aufnahme.
Was Du wahrscheinlich mit 5.1 Musik meinst, es gibt Soundkarten mit Funktionen die Dir ein Stereo Signal Hochrechnen und dann auf alle Lautsprecher verteilen.
Die Funktion ist aber bei dieser Karte auch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Thommmy (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

musik wird ja immer in stereo aufgenommen. heißt das, dass musik nur aus 2 von insgesamt 5 boxen kommt?


----------



## moparcrazy (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Kurz und bündig, Ja.


----------



## Thommmy (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

und wie mache ich das, dass aus allen 5 boxen sound kommt?


----------



## moparcrazy (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Bei Stereo Signalen? Diesen Teufel Decoder verwenden, der hat da die entsprechende Funktion. Oder diese TerraTec Karte kann das auch.
Ob das allerdings gut Klingt?... na, ist ja nicht mein Problem.

Falls Dir wirklich völlig egal ist wie das klingt könntest Du auch 2 mal diesen Adapter   Cordial CFY 0,3 ECC verwenden.
Macht zwar sonnst überhaupt keinen Sinn aber so hättest Du bei Stereo 4 Satelliten laufen.


----------



## Spieler22 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Naja er sollte schon drauf achten das die Karte das hochrechnen kann, denn wenn nur die Sats spielen klingt das grausam. 
Und wenn er das normale Signal durchschleift, hat er wieder gleiche Problem das der Subwoofer unkontrolliert über 150 Hz mitspielt


----------



## moparcrazy (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Fakten und Empfehlungen wurden von mir gegeben.
Jetzt darfst Du wieder, bin schon sehr gespannt...


----------



## Spieler22 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Lass doch diesen Unterton, 

Ich habe eigentlich nicht mehr dazu zu sagen, außer das die Soundkarte den Upmix übernehmen sollte und dem Sub ein Basssignal bis maximal 150 Hz hoch liefert(einstellbare Trennfrequenz).
Welche externe das kann, weiß ich nicht.

Wenn es noch gutes altes XP gäbe, da konnte das von Windowsseite sogar eingestellt werden. Mit jeder piss onboardkarte konnte man da hochrechnen lassen( gut ist bei dem Laptop mit nur einem Anschluss auch eher schwer xD)


----------



## moparcrazy (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Sinn oder Unsinn dieser Aktion mal dahingestellt...
Keine Aktuell verfügbare Creativ USB Karte kann das. Möglich wenn auch unwahrscheinlich das die TerraTec das kann, entsprechende Info's konnte ich aber nicht finden auch die BA brachte darüber keinen Aufschluss.
Die Asus USB Karten können es auch nicht.

Klar kann man den einen oder anderen Tipp mal einwerfen aber helfen wird das dem TE nicht.


----------



## Spieler22 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Er könnte mit den Kriterien einen neuen Thred eröffnen, den auch die Soundkartenexperten lesen, die keine Ahnung von Partysound haben


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Partysound für bis zu 900€*

Was ist den damit:
Lasst den Teufel einen guten Mann sein und kauf dir für 900€ ne mittelprächtige Dolby-Anlage nebst ordentlichen CD-DVD Player.
Das ganze Rumgehampel hier führt imho eh nicht zum Ziel.


----------

